# Toddler "wonder weeks", regressions and growth spurts



## colsy

I use the Wonder Weeks book for our baby, and find it absolutely invaluable - it has saved my sanity on many an occasion. But it occurs to me that surely wonder weeks, regressions and growth/development spurts don't just suddenly stop at 20 months old.

Can anybody recommend a book or some websites that continue the theme of the wonder weeks, but for the toddler period?

Our son is 3 and a half, so we need something for that age and beyond.

Many thanks


----------



## moomoo

colsy said:


> I use the Wonder Weeks book for our baby, and find it absolutely invaluable - it has saved my sanity on many an occasion. But it occurs to me that surely wonder weeks, regressions and growth/development spurts don't just suddenly stop at 20 months old.
> 
> Can anybody recommend a book or some websites that continue the theme of the wonder weeks, but for the toddler period?
> 
> Our son is 3 and a half, so we need something for that age and beyond.
> 
> Many thanks

Hey Colsy! Long time no see!

I don't think they carry on into the toddler years as I've looked...

Someone else may be able to shed some light on it x


----------



## polaris

Hi Colsy,
It's a little bit different but somebody recommended this website recently, I found it very interesting about typical ages of equilibrium and disequilibrium. I haven't looked into it further or read the books that the website refers to though.

https://theparentingpassageway.com/2010/02/27/the-typical-ages-of-disequilibrium/


----------



## colsy

polaris said:


> Hi Colsy,
> It's a little bit different but somebody recommended this website recently, I found it very interesting about typical ages of equilibrium and disequilibrium. I haven't looked into it further or read the books that the website refers to though.
> 
> https://theparentingpassageway.com/2010/02/27/the-typical-ages-of-disequilibrium/

Wow, I just looked at this for age 3 and a half ... it's incredibly accurate (for us, anyway). 

Thanks


----------

